# Two Teenage Virginia Tech Students Suspected In A 13 Year Old Girl's Murder



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2016)

Two Virginia Tech students, one a track star and another a NASA intern are suspected in the death of a 13 year old girl. An 18 year old man was the track star and a 19 year old girl was the NASA intern who helped dispose of the body after the fact.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...nts-jailed-in-murder-of-13-year-old-girl.html

I'm still trying to absorb this. College kids do a lot of criminal things. This is the first I've heard of a teen college student abducting a child not to say that teens aren't child molesters.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2016)

You've forgotten about this notorious case.
It was made into a movie that I remember seeing a very long time ago.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/thrill-kill-article-1.1796537



> *Thrill of the kill: 90th anniversary of Leopold and Loeb's horrific murder of boy*
> 
> Bobby Franks, 14, was cruelly murdered by two wealthy, brainy, crime-obsessed teenagers this week in 1924.
> 
> ...



 For the rest of the story, read here: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/thrill-kill-article-1.1796537


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2016)

Excellent example. A notorious case indeed. Still how do the two older teens get through high school and get into college with few or no marks on their record. My guess is they'll find some kind of experimentation or incidents with the male. These two don't seem quite the prodigies the two Ls were but smart never the less. With access to all the world via internet why "experiment" with crime.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2016)

Psychopaths lack guilt. Everything is acceptable.


----------



## imp (Feb 1, 2016)

As a child growing up in the Chicago area, I recall more than one time, my folks talking about Bobbie Frank's murder. Thank you for posting that.  imp


----------



## AprilT (Feb 1, 2016)

These murders horrific sorts of murders have happened with high school kids as well juveniles. Sad to say it's been a part of life for a long time, unfortunately, there are and always will be killers amongst us even at very young ages, some created, some born that way.  Unfortunately there are dozens of these vide highlighting these and other such cases.






killed 21





These are some of the very young ones


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2016)

No doubt teens can kill. But what puzzles me here are a couple of things. An older teen boy choosing a 13 year old girl because he is a pedophile or wanted an easy target?

 Also the older teenager girlfriend helping him dispose of a young female body? Either these two have other notches under their belt or something is 'off' with both of them.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2016)

Charges upgraded to 'before the fact' for the killer's female accomplice. Reports that the abducted girl spoke of an online boyfriend and might have snuck out to see him. Also came out that the girl was stabbed. And during his arrest the killer blurted something about the truth will set him free. 

http://robesonian.com/news/83998/second-va-tech-student-faces-upgraded-charge


http://abcnews.go.com/US/13-year-allegedly-killed-va-tech-students-stabbed/story?id=36665148

Sad story. The victim had a childhood battle with cancer/lymphoma including liver cancer. It's seems her short life was just starting. RIP


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> No doubt teens can kill. But what puzzles me here are a couple of things. An older teen boy choosing a 13 year old girl because he is a pedophile or wanted an easy target?



Probably a bit of both.



> Also the older teenager girlfriend helping him dispose of a young female body? Either these two have other notches under their belt or something is 'off' with both of them.



I vote for the latter. 

And I think they'll find earlier indicators of mental illness in both of them when they start testing them. Another case of "slipping through the cracks".


----------



## Don M. (Feb 3, 2016)

There's also the report that this young girl blocked her bedroom door, and sneaked out the window.  There's a lot more to this incident than the news has reported so far.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 5, 2016)

*thrill kill for the accomplice anyway*

This was planned. The female accomplice helped plan the murder and dispose of the body. She was 'excited' to participate in this crime. The victim's blanket was found in her dorm room. She supposedly has been on prozac since October(here comes the insanity defense). The male put the victim's body in the trunk of his Lexus(College kid with a luxury car?). They drove to Walmart for cleaning supplies to clean up the crime/scene with body in trunk. The victim was stabbed and probably killed to cover up an existing relationship(statutory rape). 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/inside-peyton-mannings-secret-investigation-into-al-jazeera-documentary/2016/02/04/d0da2f04-cb05-11e5-a7b2-5a2f824b02c9_story.html




This one is still baffling me a bit especially with the female accomplice.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 5, 2016)

What's baffling?  I'm interested to hear your views.  I so wish I felt the same, but having seen and read news stories of other teens committing similar crimes over the past couple of years, I'm just no longer baffled by such sick minds.  I'm still curious curious about the minds of psychopaths and sociopaths, but no long baffled I've crossed paths and looked into the eyes of enough such people to not be surprised by anyone's actions anymore.   A good read, The Sociopath Next Door, by Martha Spout. t it's a very good look into the minds of many such types.  

Below is a comment about another book from linked site, book title and author, Without Conscience, by Robert D. Hare.

http://www.amazon.com/Without-Consc..._UL160_SR103,160_&refRID=10KR2P5J28ZFECMJTY2D
Most people are both repelled and intrigued by the images of cold-blooded, conscienceless murderers that increasingly populate our movies, television programs, and newspaper headlines. With their flagrant criminal violation of society's rules, serial killers like Ted Bundy and John Wayne Gacy are among the most dramatic examples of the psychopath. *Individuals with this personality disorder are fully aware of the consequences of their actions and know the difference between right and wrong, yet they are terrifyingly self-centered, remorseless, a* ........ more on the linked site, amazon.


http://www.amazon.com/Sociopath-Nex...7074&sr=1-1&keywords=the+psychopath+next+door


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

This story is even more disturbing in that the children charged were trying to "please" a fictional character

http://time.com/2817524/slender-man-murder-charge-waukesha/


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 5, 2016)

AprilT said:


> What's baffling?  I'm interested to hear your views.  I so wish I felt the same, but having seen and read news stories of other teens committing similar crimes over the past couple of years, I'm just no longer baffled by such sick minds.  I'm still curious curious about the minds of psychopaths and sociopaths, but no long baffled I've crossed paths and looked into the eyes of enough such people to not be surprised by anyone's actions anymore.   A good read, The Sociopath Next Door, by Martha Spout. t it's a very good look into the minds of many such types.
> 
> Below is a comment about another book from linked site, book title and author, Without Conscience, by Robert D. Hare.
> 
> ...



I get pysco ,sociopath, narcissism etc. But the female accomplice puzzles me the most although after hearing she was on prozac things are little clearer. But there are reports she had a boyfriend and yet voluntarily decides to commit crime with another man? I get a Bonnie & Clyde(I think they just nabbed a couple today speaking of which) but this is like "What you wanna do tonight, Oh I don't know..." This is a bizzaro world thrill kill.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> This was planned. The female accomplice helped plan the murder and dispose of the body. She was 'excited' to participate in this crime. The victim's blanket was found in her dorm room. She supposedly has been on prozac since October(here comes the insanity defense). The male put the victim's body in the trunk of his Lexus(College kid with a luxury car?). They drove to Walmart for cleaning supplies to clean up the crime/scene with body in trunk. The victim was stabbed and probably killed to cover up an existing relationship(statutory rape).
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/inside-peyton-mannings-secret-investigation-into-al-jazeera-documentary/2016/02/04/d0da2f04-cb05-11e5-a7b2-5a2f824b02c9_story.html
> 
> This one is still baffling me a bit especially with the female accomplice.




Defense will blame the prozac for her behavior.  Prozac is prescribed for depression, which isn't insanity.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

Women can be every bit as deadly malignant narcissistic psychopaths as men. It does not surprise me in the least. Regardless of gender, these individuals lack finer human emotions as we understand them. No love, compassion, empathy, etc. they are chameleons, mimicking feelings they do not have or understand. They feel no guilt whatsoever.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 6, 2016)

This girl has problems but supposedly she 'only' participated in the planning and cover up/body disposal, not the act itself. It almost sounds like she was trying to get the male's affections so she enabled his plan to eliminate the competition which would be pretty diabolical on her part.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

That is classic psychopathic behaviour also. Eliminate by any and all means necessary anyone who is an obstacle to your own desires. Class A manipulators. The really good ones never get caught. The world class ones are never even suspected of being 

pathological. Academy award worthy actors.  Most of us have met psychopaths, usually of a less malignant type in our lives. Some are CEO's, others powerful people in a variety of positions. Some inhabit the military, law enforcement etc. Some bake 

cookies next door, and do good works. Professionals, tradespeople, techies, creatives. Comforting ain't it? Fortunately, only a small number are criminals and killers. The rest just leave a trail of emotionally mangled people in their wake, once they have served their 

purpose. Current thinking, some sociopaths have limited capacity to love, connect with others, may be triggered by abusive or traumatic events during upbringing, cure possible if caught early.  Psychopaths, born with different wiring, Incurable.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> That is classic psychopathic behaviour also. Eliminate by any and all means necessary anyone who is an obstacle to your own desires. Class A manipulators. The really good ones never get caught. The world class ones are never even suspected of being
> 
> pathological. Academy award worthy actors.  Most of us have met psychopaths, usually of a less malignant type in our lives. Some are CEO's, others powerful people in a variety of positions. Some inhabit the military, law enforcement etc. Some bake
> 
> ...



She's all ready trying to manipulate from jail saying she was bullied as was the victim. No way heck should she should dare compare herself to the girl.

http://www.newsplex.com/home/headli...ll-Murder-Says-Was-Bullied-Too-367839791.html

Apparently had a lot of issues as a younger teenager including be a self cutter. Cry for attention or reaction to a perfect storm of events and living conditions shall we say.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> She's all ready trying to manipulate from jail saying she was bullied as was the victim. No way heck should she should dare compare herself to the girl.
> 
> http://www.newsplex.com/home/headli...ll-Murder-Says-Was-Bullied-Too-367839791.html
> 
> Apparently had a lot of issues as a younger teenager including be a self cutter. Cry for attention or reaction to a perfect storm of events and living conditions shall we say.




Well, for whatever reason, they plotted and carried out the murder of another human being for the fun of it.  No excuse for this behavior -- none.


----------

